# Super Ironmag Jeopardy!!!



## mmafiter (May 1, 2003)

Hi kids!!! Welcome once again toooooooooo Ironmaaaaaaag Jeopardy!!

You all know the rules; pick a category and I'll ask you a question. Correctly answer the question and you could win fabulous cash and prizes!!!

Ready? Here we go.

And the categories are;

1) Forum Hotties.

2) Small members.

3) Name Game.

4) Picture Perfect.

5) Sugar Nazi's.

6) Little Photoshop of Horrors.

7) Potpourri

8) Hairy Palms.

Let's play......Ironmag Jeopardy!!


----------



## MJ23 (May 1, 2003)

OH YEAH BABBAYYYY

Small members for 200 dollars


----------



## mmafiter (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> OH YEAH BABBAYYYY
> 
> Small members for 200 dollars



This member trains in B.C. Canada, and is nicknamed after a piece of military equipment.


----------



## craig777 (May 1, 2003)

Who is Tank316


----------



## mmafiter (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Who is Tank316



You are correct!!


----------



## craig777 (May 1, 2003)

Forum hotties for $200 alex


----------



## Rusty (May 1, 2003)

Alex, I'll take forum hotties for a 100


----------



## mmafiter (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Forum hotties for $200 alex



This forum hottie has a pair of boxing gloves around her shoulders in her avatar.


----------



## DaMayor (May 1, 2003)

Ummmmmm, I'll take sugar nazis for a grand.


----------



## DaMayor (May 1, 2003)

Who is GoPro!


----------



## craig777 (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> This forum hottie has a pair of boxing gloves around her shoulders in her avatar.



Who is Nike Girl


----------



## DaMayor (May 1, 2003)

Duh...W8lifter?


----------



## mmafiter (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> Alex, I'll take forum hotties for a 100



This hottie is pictured in a wedding dress in her avatar.


----------



## Rusty (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> This hottie is pictured in a wedding dress in her avatar.



Who is stacey......


----------



## craig777 (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> This hottie is pictured in a wedding dress in her avatar.



Who is Butterfly


----------



## Tank316 (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> This member trains in B.C. Canada, and is nicknamed after a piece of military equipment.


Barron Wisconsin, USA.............................buzzer goes off, crowd goes crazy, trashes the studio


----------



## mmafiter (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Who is GoPro!



Inccorect!


----------



## Rusty (May 1, 2003)

Alex, small members for 100


----------



## mmafiter (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Who is Nike Girl



Correct!! Awesome!!


----------



## Tank316 (May 1, 2003)

Hairy Palms 100


----------



## mmafiter (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> Who is stacey......



Cooooooooorrect!!


----------



## DaMayor (May 1, 2003)

What? FOUL! FOUL!


----------



## mmafiter (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Ummmmmm, I'll take sugar nazis for a grand.



This member first named w8lifter "The sugar Nazi."


----------



## MJ23 (May 1, 2003)

Who is Albob


----------



## Rusty (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> This member first named w8lifter "The sugar Nazi."



Who is Albob......


----------



## mmafiter (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> Alex, small members for 100



This moderator's location is within; "Striking distance"


----------



## Tank316 (May 1, 2003)

who is mmafiter


----------



## Tank316 (May 1, 2003)

who is gopro


----------



## Rusty (May 1, 2003)

Alex, I think Tank and MJ are bout ready to hook it up.  They are staring at each other with that "I'll kick your ass" look........


----------



## DaMayor (May 1, 2003)

What is the Battle Hymn of the Republic?


----------



## Rusty (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> This moderator's location is within; "Striking distance"



Who is striking cobra......


----------



## mmafiter (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> Hairy Palms 100



This member currently has the most number of threads showing in the adult picture forum, therefore he is a pervert.


----------



## Tank316 (May 1, 2003)

my foot feel really heavy today, so watch it!!!!


----------



## Rusty (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> This member currently has the most number of threads showing in the adult picture forum, therefore he is a pervert.


Who is crashman....


----------



## Tank316 (May 1, 2003)

who is kuso


----------



## craig777 (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> This member currently has the most number of threads showing in the adult picture forum, therefore he is a pervert.



Who is w8lifter


----------



## MJ23 (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> Alex, I think Tank and MJ are bout ready to hook it up.  They are staring at each other with that "I'll kick your ass" look........



I am thinking we should kick ur ASS instead, and take that buzzer away


----------



## mmafiter (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> who is mmafiter



You are correct!! 

Turns to producers. "Can these stupid bastards not quote the fucking question they are answering?"


----------



## Tank316 (May 1, 2003)

its in the rules. next ?????


----------



## Rusty (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> You are correct!!
> 
> Turns to producers. "Can these stupid bastards not quote the fucking question they are answering?"



Mr. Big foot, he's talking to your dumb ass.........(that is what MJ said to say to you)


----------



## mmafiter (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Who is w8lifter



Listen to the question you stupid horses ass!!! I said HE!!

*Throws paperwork on the floor*


----------



## DaMayor (May 1, 2003)

I'll take "beat me beat me...make me succumb" for a ...no ,wait a minute...wrong game show.


----------



## mmafiter (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> This member currently has the most number of threads showing in the adult picture forum, therefore he is a pervert.



Nobody?


----------



## Tank316 (May 1, 2003)




----------



## MJ23 (May 1, 2003)

Name game for 300 ALEX

and craig is definitely a dumbASS..


----------



## DaMayor (May 1, 2003)




----------



## Tank316 (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Nobody?


who is Kuso for the 2nd time


----------



## craig777 (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Nobody?



I can't go in there so how am I supposed to know this one   

Alright who is MJ23


----------



## MJ23 (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> Mr. Big foot, he's talking to your dumb ass.........(that is what MJ said to say to you)


----------



## DaMayor (May 1, 2003)

You're supposed to say, "who is that Aussie Wanker?", mate?


----------



## mmafiter (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> I'll take "beat me beat me...make me succumb" for a ...no ,wait a minute...wrong game show.



No, no DaMayor. "Submissives for Dollars" is on Fox!

*crowd chuckles*


----------



## Tank316 (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> Who is striking cobra......


what a dumb fucking answer


----------



## MJ23 (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> I can't go in there so how am I supposed to know this one
> 
> Alright who is MJ23



Humm. good point...

and its not me,


----------



## MJ23 (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> what a dumb fucking answer


----------



## Tank316 (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> who is Kuso for the 2nd time


3rd time


----------



## Rusty (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> No, no DaMayor. "Submissives for Dollars" is on Fox!
> 
> *crowd chuckles*



And to think, I got into trouble for naming other game shows on this network........


----------



## mmafiter (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> who is Kuso for the 2nd time



*Turns to tank and slaps him across the face*

You're incorrect...for the second time. The answer is King Penguin.....King Penguin.


----------



## Tank316 (May 1, 2003)

am i being dissed??????


----------



## Rusty (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> 3rd time




How the fuck does it feel to have your fucking buzzer unpluged .......dipshit......


----------



## Tank316 (May 1, 2003)

retracts prior post, sorry alex


----------



## MJ23 (May 1, 2003)

Ok.. Name game for 300 alex


----------



## DaMayor (May 1, 2003)

*thumps tank in the head*....pussy!


----------



## Tank316 (May 1, 2003)

small members for 1000


----------



## Tank316 (May 1, 2003)

LMAO.


----------



## mmafiter (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> Name game for 300 ALEX
> 
> and craig is definitely a dumbASS..



Please MJ23, leave the witty remarks to a professional.

*crowd cheers*

This member was at one time, named after a motorcycle club.


----------



## craig777 (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> small members for 1000



This is a perfect topic for mmafiter


----------



## Tank316 (May 1, 2003)

Who is Rusty


----------



## craig777 (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Please MJ23, leave the witty remarks to a professional.
> 
> *crowd cheers*
> ...



Who is Rusty (IPMC)


----------



## craig777 (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> Who is Rusty



Still can't follow the rules huh


----------



## DaMayor (May 1, 2003)

Who is Pulsating Art....er...that hell guy...aw shit! *punches MJ*


----------



## Tank316 (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> *thumps tank in the head*....pussy!


bitch


----------



## MJ23 (May 1, 2003)

Who is Rusty


----------



## DaMayor (May 1, 2003)

You're much too serious tankster..


----------



## MJ23 (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Please MJ23, leave the witty remarks to a professional.
> 
> *crowd cheers*



Sorry Alex.. Its is just that.. he.. well, Okie


----------



## mmafiter (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> Who is Rusty



You are correct!!

*Turns to tank*

Tank....why don't you tell us a little about yourself, while the technicians fix your quote box button, cause it must be broken. Nobody can be this stupid.

*crowd titters*


----------



## Tank316 (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> You're much too serious tankster..


  right


----------



## Tank316 (May 1, 2003)

well alex, it all started when i was alittle shit, you know like the rest of the panel


----------



## mmafiter (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> small members for 1000



This member once posted a picture of himself with Jay Cutler, where I might add, he appeared to be fondling Jay's ass.


----------



## Tank316 (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> This member once posted a picture of himself with Jay Cutler, where I might add, he appeared to be fondling Jay's ass.


who is Damayor, sound like his kinda thing


----------



## MJ23 (May 1, 2003)

Who is Strut


----------



## Rusty (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> This member once posted a picture of himself with Jay Cutler, where I might add, he appeared to be fondling Jay's ass.



Who is Prince.....


----------



## MJ23 (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Who is Pulsating Art....er...that hell guy...aw shit! *punches MJ*



"MJ ducks down, takes the buzzer away from DM and yells..

"U are the weakest link"


----------



## DaMayor (May 1, 2003)

What is Iambic Pentameter!?


----------



## mmafiter (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> well alex, it all started when i was alittle shit, you know like the rest of the panel



Allright Tank, that was quite interesting!

*Two burly bodyguards quietly slip behind Tank's poduim, and stand there with thier arms crossed*

You are trying my patience Tank. 

*crowd "ooooooh's"*


----------



## mmafiter (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> What is Iambic Pentameter!?



*Alex scowls at DaMayor. DaMayor averts his eyes*


----------



## Rusty (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Allright Tank, that was quite interesting!
> 
> *Two burly bodyguards quietly slip behind Tank's poduim, and stand there with thier arms crossed*
> ...



Alex, I told you that big fucker was trouble..........


----------



## craig777 (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> This member once posted a picture of himself with Jay Cutler, where I might add, he appeared to be fondling Jay's ass.



Who is David


----------



## mmafiter (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> This member once posted a picture of himself with Jay Cutler, where I might add, he appeared to be fondling Jay's ass.



We are still waiting for one of you imbecile's to have a brain fart.


----------



## Tank316 (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> This member once posted a picture of himself with Jay Cutler, where I might add, he appeared to be fondling Jay's ass.


who is Hinkey NC


----------



## mmafiter (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Who is David



You are correct!!

*crowd roars*

*Alex french kisses Lina*


----------



## Rusty (May 1, 2003)

Alex, WTF is up with the DB error's..........Did you loose your questions again.........


----------



## Rusty (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> You are correct!!
> 
> *crowd roars*
> ...



How the hell did lina get on the stage....???


----------



## Tank316 (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> Alex, WTF is up with the DB error's..........Did you loose your questions again.........


and i'm trouble.


----------



## Tank316 (May 1, 2003)

forum hoes ah hotties for a 1000


----------



## mmafiter (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> Alex, WTF is up with the DB error's..........Did you loose your questions again.........



What are DB error's?  Maintenance!!

I appear to be getting some difficulty getting on and off the site, apparently the censor's don't appreciate MJ23's choice of bridal wear on the show.

Please be patient.


----------



## Tank316 (May 1, 2003)

i'll take ugly brides for a 1000


----------



## mmafiter (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> forum hoes ah hotties for a 1000



This forum hottie is married to a Canadian professional cyclist.


----------



## MJ23 (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> What are DB error's?  Maintenance!!
> 
> I appear to be getting some difficulty getting on and off the site, apparently the censor's don't appreciate MJ23's choice of bridal wear on the show.
> ...



 Alex, and who is my BITCH..

I mean , Dont tell me I paid all that money for the dress and no pussy showed up


----------



## Rusty (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> i'll take ugly brides for a 1000



I Unpluged your buzzer again..........


----------



## DaMayor (May 1, 2003)

I'll take little photoshop of whores...I mean, Horrors...for $200.00.


----------



## mmafiter (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> i'll take ugly brides for a 1000



*nods to bodyguards who pummel Tank*

Now, Tank. You brought that on yourself.


----------



## Rusty (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> *nods to bodyguards who pummel Tank*
> 
> Now, Tank. You brought that on yourself.



*walks over and takes a cheap kick at Tank while he's getting the shit beat outta himself****


----------



## Tank316 (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> This forum hottie is married to a Canadian professional cyclist.


who is lorraine


----------



## Tank316 (May 1, 2003)

you guys are killing meROTFLMAO


----------



## DaMayor (May 1, 2003)

Who is J'Bo! ..............NOT!


----------



## mmafiter (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> I'll take little photoshop of whores...I mean, Horrors...for $200.00.



This member created this classic magazine, to bring Kuso into the spotlight.


----------



## MJ23 (May 1, 2003)

Hey Rusty, Tank, DM, Craig


This forum Host wannabe is actually a whiny House bitch and a lousy maid....

1000 for the winner


----------



## Tank316 (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> This member created this classic magazine, to bring Kuso into the spotlight.


who is mmafiter


----------



## Rusty (May 1, 2003)

What kind of fag questions are these..........Maybe Lina should start asking the questions.....


----------



## mmafiter (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> Alex, and who is my BITCH..
> 
> I mean , Dont tell me I paid all that money for the dress and no pussy showed up



I believe you are the catcher on Rusty's hardball team.

*crowd roars with laughter*


----------



## DaMayor (May 1, 2003)

Who is Tank's effeminate twin brother....Swank?


----------



## mmafiter (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> who is mmafiter



You are correct!!

And Tank? I'm glad we fixed your quote box.

*Alex slowly traces his own nipples while licking his lips*


----------



## craig777 (May 1, 2003)

This isn't fair I keep getting kicked off


----------



## Tank316 (May 1, 2003)

BTW, sorry about your bodygaurds, they'll be ok.


----------



## Tank316 (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> You are correct!!
> 
> And Tank? I'm glad we fixed your quote box.
> ...


*Alex slowly traces his own nipples while licking his lips*as he stares at rusty


----------



## DaMayor (May 1, 2003)

Yeah, you gave Blaine and Twan a good whoopin'..


----------



## mmafiter (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> who is lorraine



No.....The correct response was Tigress....Tigress.


----------



## Rusty (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> *Alex slowly traces his own nipples while licking his lips*as he stares at rusty



Thats not funny.......get that fag away from me........


----------



## Rusty (May 1, 2003)

Alex, can Lina stand down here by me......????


----------



## mmafiter (May 1, 2003)

This special question is for the ladies.

This movement of bodies in rhythm is what i wish to do with you now.


----------



## Rusty (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> This special question is for the ladies.
> 
> This movement of bodies in rhythm is what i wish to do with you now.



There are no ladies here on the show

*turns to audiance and laughs*


----------



## Tank316 (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> This special question is for the ladies.
> 
> This movement of bodies in rhythm is what i wish to do with you now.


that would mean the rest of the panel[tank takes a break and swigs down a beer]


----------



## DaMayor (May 1, 2003)

What is Eunuc Aerobics?


Burrp...Oh sorry, fast drinker.


----------



## Tank316 (May 1, 2003)




----------



## Tank316 (May 1, 2003)

small members for 500..........................please


----------



## mmafiter (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> There are no ladies here on the show
> 
> *turns to audiance and laughs*



That's what you think.

*whispers in Butterfly's ear. She giggles and immediately begins rubbing w8lifters back*


----------



## DaMayor (May 1, 2003)

Who is Natural Tan?


----------



## Tank316 (May 1, 2003)

Tank puts beer down, ready to rumble alex


----------



## mmafiter (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> small members for 500..........................please



This member is a bass player who once posted one of his bands songs on the forum.


----------



## DaMayor (May 1, 2003)

Alex? *host sits in corner, pondering NT in a thong*


----------



## Tank316 (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Who is Natural Tan?


what??????? Alex, can you move ding and dong closer to each other!!


----------



## DaMayor (May 1, 2003)

Who is Peetrips, aka...Rissole?


----------



## mmafiter (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> Tank puts beer down, ready to rumble alex



*Alex confers with Mr Miyagi and immediately get's into "crane stance"*

Against this technique...no can defend.:


----------



## Tank316 (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> This member is a bass player who once posted one of his bands songs on the forum.


who is peetrips


----------



## mmafiter (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Who is Peetrips, aka...Rissole?



Correct!!!


----------



## DaMayor (May 1, 2003)

Alex never understood the "wax on" concept, but "wax off" regularly.


----------



## DaMayor (May 1, 2003)

Potpourri for whatever.....


----------



## Rusty (May 1, 2003)

*Rusty leans over to Tank to tell him that "Alex sucks and should not give up his prison bitch job"*


----------



## Tank316 (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Alex never understood the "wax on" concept, but "wax off" regularly.


no you wax, you just dont tell us.


----------



## Tank316 (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> *Rusty leans over to Tank to tell him that "Alex sucks and should not give up his prison bitch job"*


----------



## mmafiter (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Alex never understood the "wax on" concept, but "wax off" regularly.



*due to the graphic nature of the following program, viewer discretion is advised*

*Alex straightens his suit and wipes DaMAyors blood off his hands*

Ok, let's get back to business shall we?


----------



## Tank316 (May 1, 2003)

a fuck, i'm out of beer


----------



## DaMayor (May 1, 2003)

*DaMayor, using bullhorn* "Put down the Mop-N-Glow!...now back away from the bon bons!"


----------



## mmafiter (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Potpourri for whatever.....



This term, I hope, describes my appearance.


----------



## Tank316 (May 1, 2003)

photoshop of whores for 1000


----------



## DaMayor (May 1, 2003)

What is FUGLY?

Damn it Tank! Can't you stop after twelve beers?


----------



## Rusty (May 1, 2003)

This place is a fucking ZOO.........You fuckers are cracking me up.


----------



## Tank316 (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> This term, I hope, describes my appearance.


you ''hope ''your penis get bigger[fat chance in hell]


----------



## Rusty (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> This term, I hope, describes my appearance.


What is pissed off..........(cause MJ won't give you any)


----------



## mmafiter (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> *Rusty leans over to Tank to tell him that "Alex sucks and should not give up his prison bitch job"*



Allright, that's it!! I've had enough of you rubes!!!

*takes Rusty's buzzer away*

You mister, are on a time out!


----------



## Tank316 (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> What is FUGLY?
> 
> Damn it Tank! Can't you stop after twelve beers?


----------



## DaMayor (May 1, 2003)

I'm staying with FUGLY ....FUTHER MUCKER.


----------



## Rusty (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Allright, that's it!! I've had enough of you rubes!!!
> 
> *takes Rusty's buzzer away*
> ...



*mumbles as I walk off the stage............"BITCH"*


----------



## Tank316 (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Allright, that's it!! I've had enough of you rubes!!!
> 
> *takes Rusty's buzzer away*
> ...


    [bout fucking time]


----------



## DaMayor (May 1, 2003)

DaMayor drunkenly snickers, holding power cord in one hand and a beer in the other.  "Er....I dunno why da lights keep goin' out...durr........*slobbers on himself* anybody got a smoke?


----------



## mmafiter (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> photoshop of whores for 1000



This forum member posted below is an enviromental lawyer.


----------



## Rusty (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> [bout fucking time]



*shoots spit wads at tank from back stage*


----------



## Tank316 (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> This forum member posted below is an enviromental lawyer.


who is TP


----------



## DaMayor (May 1, 2003)

Who is....er........uh.........anybody got a smoke?


----------



## Tank316 (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> *shoots spit wads at tank from back stage*


  dont hit alex, you're already in deep shit dip shit


----------



## mmafiter (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> This term, I hope, describes my appearance.



What is devilishly handsome.....yes.

*crowd "ahhhh's" and nods*


----------



## Rusty (May 1, 2003)

hu um........Mr. Alex, may I join in again yet?


----------



## mmafiter (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> who is TP



Incorrect.....dumbass.


----------



## Tank316 (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> What is devilishly handsome.....yes.
> 
> *crowd "ahhhh's" and nods*


----------



## DaMayor (May 1, 2003)

Oops...I did it again.  Hey Trunk..I mean Tinker...you done with that brewski, Bro?


----------



## mmafiter (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> hu um........Mr. Alex, may I join in again yet?



*looks to audience*

Well?

*audience applauds*

I guess you're back in.


----------



## Tank316 (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Incorrect.....dumbass.


and you wonder where i get my attitude from


----------



## Rusty (May 1, 2003)

Cool......*grabs buzzer and graciously awaits the next question*


----------



## DaMayor (May 1, 2003)

So there I was, tied to this Hooker....and uh.....Buuueelllllch...and the hotel's on fire....and ......anybody got a smoke?


----------



## mmafiter (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Oops...I did it again.



WHO IS BRITNEY SPEARS!!! 

Ooops! I'm not playing.


----------



## Tank316 (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Oops...I did it again.  Hey Trunk..I mean Tinker...you done with that brewski, Bro?


yes, a hottie brought up more beer to my podium[sp?]


----------



## Rusty (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Incorrect.....dumbass.



Who is Go Pro?


----------



## Tank316 (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> WHO IS BRITNEY SPEARS!!!
> 
> Ooops! I'm not playing.


playing with yourself during commercials


----------



## mmafiter (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> This forum member posted below is an enviromental lawyer.



Who is Mesomorphin......Meso....morphin.


----------



## Rusty (May 1, 2003)

Alex....I'll take the Name Game for 200


----------



## DaMayor (May 1, 2003)

Okay, I'll take..Oh yeah....so there I was, stuck like a dog.........da police come in and the.............hey, did I thank ya for that beer? How muschdoIoweya? 
Who is Randy Travis?


----------



## Rusty (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Okay, I'll take..Oh yeah....so there I was, stuck like a dog.........da police come in and the.............hey, did I thank ya for that beer? How muschdoIoweya?
> Who is Randy Travis?



Would someone get this fucking twit off the stage......


----------



## DaMayor (May 1, 2003)

*Takes a leak on Rusty's leg*


----------



## mmafiter (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> This forum member posted below is an enviromental lawyer.



Who is Mesomorphin......Meso....morphin.


----------



## DaMayor (May 1, 2003)

I don't know about yous guys, but I'm hungry....anybody got any SPAM?


----------



## mmafiter (May 1, 2003)

Ok....the she-beast has returned and I am being forced to leave.

*crowd boo's*

So, ends another round of Ironmaaaaaag Jeopardy!!!

Remember kids......STD is just a bunch of letters.


----------



## Rusty (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Ok....the she-beast has returned and I am being forced to leave.
> 
> *crowd boo's*
> ...



Alex is PW........


----------



## Tank316 (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> This member trains in B.C. Canada, and is nicknamed after a piece of military equipment.


Tank 316, is the corrct answer, but i'm not from BC canada. so i hate to break it to ya kids, i am declared the winner to do alex's mistake.*takes all forum hotties and has way with them* thank you, thank you, i'm here all week, try the veal.


----------



## mmafiter (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> Tank 316, is the corrct answer, but i'm not from BC canada. so i hate to break it to ya kids, i am declared the winner to do alex's mistake.*takes all forum hotties and has way with them* thank you, thank you, i'm here all week, try the veal.



*nods to bodyguards again*

Tank, I believe you ARE from Canada. Don't you agree?


----------



## MJ23 (May 1, 2003)

Daaam, what did I miss


----------



## MJ23 (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> Would someone get this fucking twit off the stage......


----------



## Tboy (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> I don't know about yous guys, but I'm hungry....anybody got any SPAM?


Here boy,


----------



## Tank316 (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> *nods to bodyguards again*
> 
> Tank, I believe you ARE from Canada. Don't you agree?


not those 2 litttle pussies again, hell, i'm gonna have to pay you to get more.......  oh shit!!!!!


----------



## mmafiter (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> not those 2 litttle pussies again, hell, i'm gonna have to pay you to get more.......  oh shit!!!!!



Allright Tank, you're forcing my hand. I'm gonna have to pull out the big guns.

*places a call to The Betty Ford Clinic*

"They" will be coming for you soon, Tank. Also, I've scheduled an intervention.

It's for the best.


----------



## butterfly (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> That's what you think.
> 
> *whispers in Butterfly's ear. She giggles and immediately begins rubbing w8lifters back*


I saw that


----------



## butterfly (May 1, 2003)

Damn... I missed it again


----------



## DaMayor (May 1, 2003)

So anyway.....the cops call my wife..and....wha? where'd everybody go?


----------



## Tank316 (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> So anyway.....the cops call my wife..and....wha? where'd everybody go?


i'm off to  the clinic, Alex has let this game show thing go right to head.makes me become a Canadian, and doesnt give me any beer, i mean wtf's up with that.


----------



## Rusty (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> i'm off the clinic, Alex has let this game show thing go right to head.makes me become a Canadian, and doesnt give me any beer, i mean wtf's up with that.



Your just pissed cause you didn't win.........


----------



## DaMayor (May 1, 2003)

Oh shut up and go get us a couple o' cold ones, boy!


----------



## MJ23 (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> Your just pissed cause you didn't win.........




Who won then???


----------



## Rusty (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> Who won then???



I did of course...............


----------



## DaMayor (May 1, 2003)

*REMATCH! *


----------



## Tank316 (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Oh shut up and go get us a couple o' cold ones, boy!


----------



## MJ23 (May 1, 2003)

We need a newHOST....

OR at least

BITCH SLAP the current one


----------



## DaMayor (May 1, 2003)

Psssssst! Hey fellahs......I think I heard the vacuum cleaner turn off....ya think Alex(andria) is coming back?


----------



## mmafiter (May 1, 2003)

Alex is playing with a hottie right now, and will be for the next few days. 

You will just have to be content with re-runs, ie, re-read the old threads, jackasses!!!


----------



## butterfly (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Alex is playing with a hottie right now, and will be for the next few days.
> 
> You will just have to be content with re-runs, ie, re-read the old threads, jackasses!!!


Well in that case... how about getting someone to fill in for you while you're 

After all, the show MUST go on


----------



## Dero (May 1, 2003)

I hate re-runs!!!
Every time I get here it seems that it's ALWAYS RERUNS or commercials...


----------



## mmafiter (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Well in that case... how about getting someone to fill in for you while you're
> 
> After all, the show MUST go on



Sure!! Someone just needs to step up to the podium and _TRY_ to fill my shoes.

Albob _might_ be able to do it. MJ23......not so much.


----------



## butterfly (May 1, 2003)

Maybe Kuso... if he'd put the beer down for a min


----------



## mesomorphin' (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> Sure!! Someone just needs to step up to the podium and _TRY_ to fill my shoes.
> 
> Albob _might_ be able to do it. MJ23......not so much.




Alex, you're a god!     
(Well, except for that little mixup with my photo....)


----------



## mmafiter (May 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mesomorphin' *_
> Alex, you're a god!



I know......it's a gift!


----------



## Tank316 (May 2, 2003)

*due to the fact that i will be leaving town and also working real early this a.m. i must step down from my grand champion podium.*   i know, i know sad thing. but to the rest of the panel and your host Alex''i have a thing for farm animals'' Trebek, have a nice day and we'll see you Monday.


----------

